# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  كيف تتخلص من سمنة البطن فى 5 خطوات؟

## لارين

السبب وراء ظهور الكرش لأن لكل مشكلة حلا.

1- الإمساك

إذا كنت تعانين من الإمساك أو انتفاخ المعدة بصورة مستمرة تناولى الخضروات ذات الأوراق الخضراء لأنها العلاج الأقوى والمثالى فى تلك الحالة . لذا احرصى على إضافة المقدونس والجرجير والسبانخ والخس والكرفس وغيرها لكل وجبات  الطعام اليومية.

فالخضروات السابق ذكرها تحتوى على العديد من الفيتامينات والمعادن دون وجود أى سعرات حرارية تذكر . كما أنها تمنح الجسم عنصر الماء دون أن تخزنه  فيه مثلما ينتج من تناول بعض الخضروات الأخرى .

2- الرمرمة بين الوجبات

الرمرمة بين الوجبات عادة وراء ظهور  الكرش ولذا يجب البعد عنها تماما وإذا شعرت بالجوع بين الوجبات عليك تناول  الخس أو الخيار.

و الأفضل من هذا وذاك تناول حفنة من حبات  اللوز  يوميا  كوجبة خفيفة بعد الإفطار بساعتين .

بخلاف فوائد حبات اللوز  للبشرة لاحتوائها  على فيتامين "و" وبروتين فإنها أيضا غنية بالألياف التى تجعلك لا تشعرين بالجوع لفترة طويلة. كما أثبتت الدراسات  العلمية  التى  أجريت للكشف عن الأطعمة التى  تحتوى  على  سعرات حرارية عالية فى عام 2007 أن حبات  اللوز لا تساعد  بأى  شكل  من  الأشكال على  تراكم  دهون  البطن .

3- البحث عن الطاقة

أحيانا نأكل بعض الأطعمة التى تزيد الوزن  بشكل كبير مثل  الشيكولاتة  وغيرها  بحثا عن الطاقة فى حين أنه يمكن استبدال  الأطعمة ذات السعرات  الحرارية العالية بالشوفان .

ربما تندهش إذا علمت أن الشوفان من الأطعمة التى تساعد حقا على فقدان الوزن ولهذا فإن تناول كمية  من الشوفان فى الإفطار يعد من الوسائل الفعالة فى منح الجسم الطاقة المطلوبة فى بداية اليوم دون أى زيادة فى الوزن.

4- إهمال  الشاى الأخضر

يعمل الشاى الأخضر على طرد السوائل الزائدة من الجسم . مما يساعد على تقليل الانتفاخ المحيط بالمعدة كما أنه يسرع من عملية الهضم وبالتالى حرق السوائل الزائدة.

5- عدم تناول زيت الزيتون

هناك حقيقة علمية تؤكد أن تناول بعض  أنواع الدهون يساعد فى إنقاص الوزن . وهذه حقيقة غريبة ولكنها مؤكدة فزيت الزيتون على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر يحتوى على دهون غير مشبعة تتغلب على الإحساس بالجوع . كما يحتوى زيت الزيتون على حمض الأوليك الذى يعمل على تكسير الدهون الموجودة فى الجسم والتقليل  أيضا من نسبة الكوليسترول فى الدم .

النظام الغذائى:

الإفطار يوميا

2 توست ريجيم + 4ملاعق فول أو 100 جرام جبن منزوع الدسم

أو 2بيضة مسلوقة .



اليومان الأول والرابع .

الغداء

4ملاعق أرز . خضار سوتيه . سلطة خضراء .

العشاء

كوب لبن منزوع الدسم . كورن فليكس .

اليوم الثانى والخامس والسابع .

الغداء

4 ملاعق مكرونة . ربع فرخة . سلاطة خضراء .

العشاء

2 توست ريجيم . 4 ملاعق فول .



اليومان الثالث والسادس .

الغداء .

قطعة متوسطة الحجم لحم أحمر منزوع الدسم مشوية أو مسلوقة . 4 ملاعق فريك . خضار مسلوق أو مطبوخ نى ×نى .

العشاء

كوب زبادى خالى الدسم + ثمرة فاكهة .

----------


## ملك عبدالكريم

مشكوووووووووورة يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ملك عبدالكريم

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## رشدى بن حسن

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك شكراااااااااااااااا لكم يا اخيبوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااتى

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مقال جيد جداً وائع شكراً لك استمر والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
مشكوووور جداً مشكوووور 
تــحيـــــاتــى

----------


## لطيفة الشمرى

روووووووووووووعه

----------


## لطيفة الشمرى

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------

